# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Μανώλης Μπαριτάκης

## Polyneikos

Ο *Μανώλης Μπαριτάκης* ειναι από την Ιεράπετρα της Κρήτης και αγωνίζεται από το 2013.





Πρώτη του συμμετοχή στο *2ο GREEK KING το 2013*, διοργάνωση του μέντορά και προπονητή του, Στέλιου Κτιστάκη, όπου κερδίζει 2 κατηγορίες, την Fitness Masters Και την Masters Bpdybuilding, ενώ συμμετέχει και στο Γενικός Τίτλο για την ανάδειξη του Mr Κρήτη.
Εν συνεχεια συμμετείχε στο *Πρωτάθλημα της NABBA-WFF στις Σέρρες* και κερδίζει την κατηγορία Athletic +35 αλλά και το Overall των κατηγοριών Athletic, ενώ στην κατηγορία Βοdybuilding II παίρνει την 2η θέση.
Τελείωμα της πρώτης του αγωνιστικής σεζόν με το *Universe της WFF* στην Θεσσαλονίκη όπου καταλαμβάνει την 1η θέση στην κατηγορία SuperBody +35 .








Τον Οκτώβριο του 2014 συμμετέχει και κερδίζει τον Γενικό Τίτλο στο *Κύπελλο της IBFA Hellas* ενώ την επόμενη εβδομάδα συμμετέχει στο *Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα της IBFA* στην Ρώμη και κερδίζει την 3η θέση.
Τον Νοέμβριο κερδίζει την κατηγορία Professionals στο *Κύπελλο της NAC Hellas* συμμετέχοντας και στον Γενικό Τίτλο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Επανέρχεται τον *Οκτώβριο του 2016*, όπου κατακτά *2 Γενικούς Τίτλους*, στο *Κύπελλο της IBFA Hellas* και στο *3ο Κύπελλο Ελλαδας. 
*Κλείνει την αγωνιστική του περίοδο κερδιζοντας στο *Κύπελλο της  NAC Hellas* την κατηγορία Masters, συμμετέχοντας παράλληλα στον Γενικό Τίτλο.


















*Oι συμμετοχές του Μανώλη Μπαριτάκη:
*

2013 Greek King - Masters Fitness 1η θέση & Master BB 1η θέση2013 ΝΑΒΒΑ-WFF Πρωτάθλημα - *Α**thletic* *Overall** –* BB II 2η θέση2013 WFF Universe – SuperBody 1η θέση2014 IBFA Κύπελλο - *Γενικός Νικητής*2014 IBFA World Roma - H/P + 173cm +6KG 3η θέση2014 ΝΑC Κύπελλο - Professionals 1η θέση2016 IBFA Hellas Cup - *Γενικός Νικητής*2016 NABBA 3ο Kύπελλο 2016 - *Γενικός Νικητής*2016 NAC Κύπελλο - Masters BB 1η θέση

----------


## Muscleboss

Αθλητής πάντα σε φόρμα και με ωραία συμμετρία, υπολογίσιμος αντίπαλος για όλους και ικανός να κερδίσει ογκοδέστερους αθλητές αν αυτοί δεν είναι στο 100%.

Πειθαρχημένος και με αγάπη για το άθλημα, εμπνευσμένος από το Στέλιο Κτιστάκη όπως έγραψε και ο Κώστας. Γενικά ευχάριστη παρουσία που προτιμά να μιλάει με έργα επι σκηνής  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Πάνο ότι ο Μανώλης είναι πραγματικός αθλητής πειθαρχημένος και πάντα σωστα προετοιμασμένος και δικαίως κερδίζει ογκωδέστερους αθλητες με την φόρμα που πιάνει και την συμμετρία του και σίγουρα έχει βάλει το χέρι του και ο Στέλιος Κτιστάκης που τον καθοδηγούσε 
Είναι απο τα καλά παιδιά του χώρου μας σαν αθλητής και σαν άνθρωπος  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Τον Μανώλη τον πρωτοείδα αγωνιστικά και τον γνώρισα στο *2ο GREEK KING το 2013.* Από την πρώτη του αγωνιστική εμφάνιση εως τώρα παραμένει σεμνός και πειθαρχημένος. Ευχάριστος και προσητός προς όλους. Πιστεύω πως έχει να δώσει αρκετά ακόμα στο άθλημα καθώς βελτιώνεται συνεχώς. Του εύχομαι να έχει καλή συνέχεια και πολλές διακρίσεις.

----------


## Polyneikos

Aπ΄οτι μαθαίνω, κατεβαίνει ξανά φέτος ο Μανώλης.
Αντε Στέλιο, ετοίμασε καινούργια χορογραφία  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Εφόσον ανέφερε ο Κώστας τη χορογραφία, αξίζει να επισημάνουμε πως ο Στέλιος Κτιστάκης στο 2o Greek King το 2013 είχε προετοιμάσει αγωνιστικά την εμφάνιση αγωνιστικά τόσο ξεχωριστά όσο και στη κατηγορία των ζευγαριών τον Μανώλη με την Αναστασία Παπουτσάκη. Και είχε πολλά χρόνια να δούμε αγωνιστική χορογραφία ζευγαριών  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Καπου τον πηρε το ματι μου  :01. Wink:  σε φοβερη κατασταση ,που θα κατεβη αραγε;   Οπου κ να κατεβει  καλη επιτυχια να εχει γιατι εκτος απο φοβερος αθλητης ,ειναι πολυ καλο ,σεμνο κ προσιτο παιδι.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ειμαστε ετοιμοι παιδια για τον πρωτο αγωνα στην Ιεραπετρα και μετα.....






......μαζι στη Θεσσαλονικη να δω απο κοντα και τη "γρια" μου (Ηλιας)  ! :08. Turtle:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

*WELCOME TO MY JUNGLE [ THESS].
SYS*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ειμαστε ετοιμοι παιδια για τον πρωτο αγωνα στην Ιεραπετρα και μετα.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......μαζι στη Θεσσαλονικη να δω απο κοντα και τη "γρια" μου (Ηλιας)  !


Αρμα μάχης Λέοπαρτ ο Μανώλης !!πάντα στη γνωστή του φόρμα και βελτιωμένος σε μάζα  :03. Thumb up: 
Αυτο με την γρια που λές άνετα μπορεί να μπερδευτεί κάποιος και να νομίζει οτι δεν με  λές λόγω ηλικίας ,  καμπούρας , πτώσης οδόντων , πατομπούκαλα στα μάτια, αποχή απο σεξουαλικές δραστηριότητες  και γενικά σιτέματος , αλλα λόγω της ομάδας του Ηρακλή , ενω είμαι ΠΑΟΚ  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μανώλης Μπαριτάκης - On the road!
*

O Μανώλης Μπαριτάκης από την Ιεράπετρα, έχει κάνει μια πολύ καλή αγωνιστική προετοιμασία το 2018, όπως μας έχει συνηθίσει άλλωστε απο τον καιρό που τον θυμόμαστε να αγωνίζεται!
Έχει  ήδη κατακτήσει 2 Γενικούς Τίτλους , αρχικά στο Πρωτάθλημα Κρήτης της WABBA World Hellas στην Ιεράπετρα στις 5 Μαϊου και κατόπιν στο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Κρήτης της IFBB στις 13 Μαϊου στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης!











Κατόπιν επικοινωνίας που είχε το Bodybuilding.gr με τον Μανώλη, οι επόμενοι αγώνες που θα συμμετέχει, θα είναι το *Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA International στις 27 Μαϊου* στο Νοvotel, αγώνας με ιδιαίτερη σημασία λόγω ιστορικότητας του θεσμού και των αθλητών που έχουν βρεθεί πάνω στην σκηνή του Novotel.
Στην συνέχεια θα συμμετέχει στους *Πανελλήνιους και Μεσογειακούς αγώνες της NABBA-W.F.F.* που πραγματοποιούνται στις 2 Ιουνίου στο Βελλίδειο Θεσσαλονίκης,αγώνες που δίνει πάντα το παρών ο Μανώλης!








Κοντά του συνοδοιπόρος ο προπονητής -φίλος και αδερφός όπως αναφέρει- Στέλιος Κτιστάκης, με πολλούς εγχώριους και παγκόσμιους τίτλους που επιβλέπει την προετοιμασία του .
Ιδιαίτερη μνεία μας έκανε ο Μανώλης στην σύζυγό του και τα παιδιά τους, την κόρη και τον γιό του που τον στηρίζουν σαν μια ομάδα σε όλο αυτό το ταξίδι.. 
Στην μητέρα της συζύγου του που λόγω των ανειλημμένων υποχρεώσεων μιας οικογένειας έχει αναλάβει εξολοκλήρου την προετοιμασία γευμάτων , ζυγίσματα και όλες τις ιδιαιτερότητες που απαιτεί μια προετοιμασία.
Η οικογένειά του είναι είναι η πρωταρχική δύναμη του!
Η συνέχεια επι σκηνής , στο Novotel την Κυριακή 27 Μαϊου και το στις 2 Ιουνίου στο Βελλίδειο Θεσσαλονίκης!

----------

